# Most rolls baled in one day?



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

Forgive me if this has been asked, I couldn't find anything.... But, how many rolls have some of you baled on your best days?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

5x6 rounds with a BR780A. A little over 300 in one day in cornstalks. Best per hour was in wheat straw, little over a minute a per bale. Vermeer 605SM or New Holland 7090 will clean my clock.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Little over 300 with a NH 7060 and the same with a 7090. My fields are 1/2 mile long though. Makes a big difference.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We had a little Hesston/CIH miserable little 40" baler. It made a lot of bales per hour but they barely 400 lb bales.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

NO FAIR! Old Super j twin tie and bale ramp didn't work out yet!!!! Lol


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have broke 400 with a JD 567 a few times. 486 was my best day and with twine. Wish I could bale timothy with net wrap and then 600 might be possible.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

Just over 200 for me on several different days with a 604M Vermeer. I'm deciding that to do 300 bales a lot of things have to be right.. It seems my limit per hr is @ 40. Would love to watch some of you guys bale that can do 1 per minute.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not have a field that will produce 300 rolls in one cutting.

Most for me is 147 in an afternoon, 30 acres split into 3 parallel fields.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

And I should have said that I don't cut or bale as fast as a lot of guys on here. I have seen videos of guys hauling a$$ but these old bones can't take it. I get tired just dumping 300 bales in a day!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

308 in one day and 792 in a the same three day run. Lots of overripe fescue in small patches scattered over 3 counties.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

So how fast do some of you guys bale? 6-8 mph is all most of the fields let me, although I was able to run 10+ in several fields... It's all good until you a hit a armadillo burrow!!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

8 to 12 mph. No dillos in Indiana but do have groundhogs and tile holes.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

387 in one day and can easily do 300 with no breakdowns. I average 7-8 mph in most fields.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Baled 500 one day.I could of baled more but ran outta hay to bale.

500 bales of cornstalks a day is the goal of a lot of guys HERE.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Last fall we started about 10:30 am and ended about 2:30 am, and baled 748 cornstalk bales with a Vermeer 605SM. That was a fun day!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

All my hay has some percentage of alfalfa in it so I'm limited to how much have down at a time so it doesn't get too dry before I can get it baled.

Baled a 20 acre field the other day, got 129 800lb bales in a little over three hours. Included running home and grabbing another roll of net and a bite to eat as the better part of the field that had more alfalfa was a bit tough yet.

Last one I baled was 18 acres, 900-950 lb bales, got 97 in two hours and ten minutes.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Depending on the thicknest of the hay, I run around 5-6 mph at the most. Tried that 10 mph crap one time and hit a groundhog hole the first round. Although I have air ride seat, my head got buried in the sunroof. Ouch. Ain't doing that crap again. I'll leave it to the young guns!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another huge factor is what type of rake and who did the raking. I have to run a gear slower if baling hay that was rolled with a rolabar. I've baled a time or two for other people and will NEVER go back there again, some people have no business being any where near a hay rake.

I've been charging more lately for baling if they did the raking.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Around 300 a day with NH7060. Had a four day stretch this year with over 900 baled and put in the barn. Dodging showers on the 4th day or we could have had more. Unfortunately that has been the only baling stretch of the year so far.


----------

